# Camden Snow Bowl Maine - March 14, 2009



## salsgang (Mar 14, 2009)

*Date(s) Skied: * March 14, 2009

*Resort or Ski Area: * Camden Snow Bowl

*Conditions: * Some LG & Hardpack, mostly Spring conditions

*Trip Report: * We were not going to ski this weekend but got up Saturday morning with an empty feeling... so we quickly did chores and headed off to Camden Snow Bowl in Camden Maine. After a quick search I think this might be the first TR for Camden on AZ since 2005.

Anyway - what an enjoyable day! Camden is community hill by the Atlantic. About 1000 ft vertical, 11 trails, a couple of glades and a pretty solid terrain park... all serviced by a T-Bar to the top and a double chair that goes about 3/4 up. It reminded me a lot of Black Mountain in Rumford... same community vibe. 

Conditions were very good. The temps got into the lower 40's softening everything up except the glades. Good cover on the main trails and a bit thin on the non-snowmaking trails, but the snow was soft and it was easy to navigate. I throughly enjoyed getting deep carves with my Dynastar Legend 8000's. I am very pleased with this ski. It has done great in every type of conditions this year.

A good 4 hours of fun! Some pics:

Boy #1 in the Flying Cross






Family ripping it up





Camden's base lodge is a big ol' A-Frame.





Great Views of the Atlantic from the top on this Bluebird day.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2009)

Sal: Many thanks,   i always wondered what that place was like  used to vacation in Camden  area . Looks like u guys had a great day !!


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 15, 2009)

Sal, Thanks for the post.  I have had the Snow bowl on my list for quite some time, but have never made the trip. I always fear it is going to be icy because of the proximity to the ocean.  I need to give the place ago next year.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 15, 2009)

*Saturday....*

What a beautiful day to get everyone outside Sal.  Another one today...


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 15, 2009)

nicre report and nice pictures will have to make it up there some day


----------



## salsgang (Mar 15, 2009)

Skimaine said:


> Sal, Thanks for the post.  I have had the Snow bowl on my list for quite some time, but have never made the trip. I always fear it is going to be icy because of the proximity to the ocean.  I need to give the place ago next year.



Yea - I imagine they rarely get a pure snow event. Being that close to the ocean must mean a mixed bag for storms. They had great cover this year however.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

wow ocean views and a cool lodge..along with poma lift stoke..excellent TR!!


----------



## playoutside (Mar 15, 2009)

Great pictures from what looks like a great day.  Thanks especially for the view from the top.  I've been there in the summer, terrific to see it in season.


----------



## salsgang (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the posts. Here is an unedited run down the mountain & you can get a bit of a sense of the hill.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

get those kids real skis..


----------



## salsgang (Mar 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> get those kids real skis..



Yea Yea... They are killer in the glades tho. They kick my butt going down through Dark Wizard at Saddleback. 

We saw some dude on a Monoski there. Looked like he was on a Slalom water ski.. one foot in front of the other. Pretty Crazy. My wife wanted to try it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice  vid Sal , looks like a fun place to turn 'em loose


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 15, 2009)

That place looks really cool!  Don't think I have ever seen the ocean for a backdrop for a ski area..... never mind a operating T-Bar!  Good stuff


----------

